# gli cade/ le cade



## vallery

Buona sera! 

Ho un dubbio. Nel verso seguente è meglio usare *gli cade* o *le cade*? Mi sembra che *gli cade* suona bene ed anche più corretto, dato che si tratta del vestito della bambina, invece di *le cade*, perché in questo caso si tratterebbe della luce che cade sulla bambina. Cosa è più correto dal punto di vista grammaticale? A chi debbo dare più importanza: al vestito o alla bambina? 


_...Il suo colletto bianco ora è l’unica fonte di luce, __
invece il vestito diventa ancora più scuro: 
*gli cade* la notte addosso, ma lei non la sente... 

_

_...Il suo colletto bianco ora è l’unica fonte di luce, __
invece il vestito diventa ancora più scuro: 
*le cade* la notte addosso, ma lei non la sente…_



Grazie mille!


----------



## fabinn

Dal contesto sembra che effettivamente la notte cada addosso alla bambina, dato che, nonostante questo avvenimento, lei non se la sente cadere addosso, per così dire. Stando così le cose, è giusto "le cade".


----------



## a malta

Vallery! Ora ricordo, tu scrivi poesie
Chiedi "dal punto di vista grammaticale"...mmmhhh...risolverei così:

...invece il vestito diventa ancora più scuro, 
*gli* cade la notte addosso

   ma lei non la sente

A me sembra che in questo modo si riesca a sottolineare, senza creare ambiguità, l'importanza del vestito.

Se invece vuoi darla alla bimba, lascerei la tua versione con "*le*", così come l'hai scritta.
Magari ci penserò ancora un po' su, ciao, a m


----------



## Kitsunegari

Visto che il soggetto 'vestito' è nella frase precedente, separato da quel "gli/le cade" da due punti, sembra che la notte cada addosso alla bambina, anche perché è lei il soggetto della frase subito seguente. 
Dal punto di vista grammaticale potresti ovviare spostando i due punti così:

_...Il suo colletto bianco ora è l’unica fonte di luce, __
invece il vestito diventa ancora più scuro, 
*gli cade* la notte addosso: ma lei non la sente... _

Ma forse la metrica ne risente...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Val.

io la penso così: l'autrice sei tu; tu dici che "... *si tratta del vestito* della bambina"; ergo, la scelta è obbligata: "*gli*". 

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## vallery

Grazie per le vostre risposte!

Ci ho pensato un po’ e credo di aver sbagliato qui: se la notte cade sul vestito della bambina, lei ( la bambina ), non la può sentire, perché la notte non cade su di lei direttamente… 

_...Il suo colletto bianco ora è l’unica fonte di luce, __
__invece il vestito diventa ancora più scuro: 
*gli cade* la notte addosso, ma lei non la sente..._

Penso di scrivere in questo modo, che ne dite, è più corretto?

_...Il suo colletto bianco ora è l’unica fonte di luce, __
__invece il vestito diventa ancora più scuro; 
*le cade* la notte addosso, ma lei non la sente..._


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Secondo me sì.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

ti consiglierei: e lei non la sente. Perché in questo caso non è direttamente avversativa. Infatti, se hai detto che la bambina non lo può sentire, ti devi limitare a dire che lei non lo sente, non sottolineare che, nonostante poteva sentirlo, non l'ha sentito (dato che il fatto che lei senta l'ombra - per altro fatto metaforico e ben poco realmente presentabile- non sia possibile in quel contesto per la mediazione del contesto stesso).
Poi, mi permetto di far notare che tale descrizione ha alcune falle: perché la notte (notoriamente uniforme) cade solo sul vestito? Intendiamoci, se ha finalità metaforiche lo devi lasciare, ma magari andrebbe spiegato il perché di tale avvenimento (che ne so, se il colletto è il simbolo della purezza, allora esso irradiando tale virtù debella l'incedere della notte). 
Poi, perché dovrebbe sentire la notte? Ripeto, se è metaforico come mi sembra (ma non avendo altro testo di questa tua opera non so a cosa alluda) devi lasciarlo, ma puoi spiegare perché (dicendo qualcosa come che lei per qualche motivo particolare - è morta? ma anche se ha particolari sensibilità o altro - la può percepire, oppure che quel tipo di notte è percepibile perché realmente tangibile dato che è una notte-oscurità-perdizione-oblio ecc.)-


----------



## vallery

Guarda, a me sembra che sia meglio con _ma_ invece che con _e_. Però posso anche sbagliare. 
Ho iniziato a rispondere alle tue domande, ma è troppo complicato per me a spiegare tutto senza che tu veda il testo per intero, quindi faccio prima a farti leggere la mia poesia, in questo modo si capisce subito (perlomeno lo spero! ) il perché della notte, del colletto ed altro.

_"La pianista" 1906 __



Le sue lunghe dita corrono veloci sui tasti. 
Lo sguardo è muto e quasi non si muove, 
non lo sfiora nemmeno la musica! 
E’ rassegnato all’infinito. 
Le sue labbra chiuse sono completamente nude: 
il sorriso è rimasto nell’ieri. 
(...Qualcosa mi dice, che ieri lei era felice...) 
Ha i capelli biondi e ondulati, ma ora sono severamente raccolti. 
Indossa un lungo vestito scuro, abbottonato quasi fino al mento 
e il colletto inamidato copre del tutto l’esile collo. 
La testa, chinata di lato, traduce tutto il suo impegno. 
La maestra l’ascolta, segue attentamente le sue mani 
e spera che lei faccia almeno un errore. 
Lei lo sa e ha paura di sbagliare. 
(...Se sbagli, fanciulla, non piangere, fuori ti aspetta l’estate!...) 


...Il crepuscolo entra piano nella stanza. Dipinge. 
Alcune pennellate decise parlano ad alta voce, 
le altre nemmeno sussurrano la loro presenza: 
il talentuoso pittore non ha usato molte tinte, 
e quelle poche - le ha stese una per una.


...Il silenzio che si sente intorno è intriso nei ultimi squarci di luce: 
il primo zittisce il prossimo. 


...L’enorme stanza ormai è piena di musica fino all’orlo!
fino a soffocare l’aria!...ma non può esser udita. 
Il pittore non l’ha dipinta. 


...Il suo colletto bianco ora è l’unica fonte di luce, 
invece il vestito diventa ancora più scuro; 
le cade la notte addosso, ma lei non la sente. 


...Le sue dita continuano a scivolare veloci sui tasti 
facendo cadere per terra la musica, poi l’altra e l’altra ancora. 




(...Lei avrebbe voluto avere i capelli sciolti per farli vedere al sole, 
e correre sul prato, e fare le trecce ai colori del vento, 
accarezzare con gli occhi il volo di farfalle e respirare l’estate. 
Oppure, fare i dispetti ai fratelli e confidare i segreti all’amica del cuore, 
abbassando talvolta lo sguardo. 
E forse, coricata sull’erba, pensare a qualcosa, senza avere pensieri, 
...pensare solo con il sorriso (...sì che si può...) 
Ed, infine, con le sue mani delicate di fanciulla, raccogliere i fiori più belli.) 




Invece, il pittore ha deciso di chiuderla nel suo quadro e di lasciarla per sempre lì._



Vallery


----------



## Mia Bianchi

*1)* _Il sorriso è rimasto _*a ieri*


*2)* _...Il silenzio che si sente intorno è intriso *negli* ultimi squarci di luce;


*3)* __*le* cade la notte addosso, ma lei non la sente. 




_Ad ogni modo, se il soggetto è la notte ti consiglio di scrivere _"la notte le cade addosso..."_ perchè effettivamente la frase così come l'hai scritta tu può essere interpretata male, giacché potrebbe sembrare che il soggetto è il vestito.


*N.B.* Anche se il soggetto fosse stato il vestito, il pronome da utilizzare sarebbe comunque dovuto essere "le" perchè il complemento oggetto in tutti i casi rimane la bambina. Piuttosto, se il soggetto fosse il vestito, la frase dovrebbe essere: "_*le* cade la notte addosso, ma lei non *lo* sente" (ovvero "il vestito cade addosso alla bambina ma lei non lo sente")._
_
__Ciao e complimenti per la poesia!_ _
Anche io scrivo poesie, però mi piace scriverle nella mia lingua madre! __
_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Valle.

2) _...Il silenzio che si sente intorno è intriso *degli* ultimi squarci di luce;

_Ciao e complimenti.

GS_


_


----------



## vallery

_1) Il sorriso è rimasto *a ieri*_

Ciao Mia Bianchi.
Non mi piace proprio *a ieri*. Quel *a* mi sembra troppo superficiale, che sta sulla "superficie" di *ieri*. Invece usando *nell’ieri *il sorriso della bambinaè nella profondità, è un qualcosa che non ritornerà più, un segreto recondito, sa di nostalgia, di un qualcosa che si Sente..Comunque, ho già chiesto l’aiuto per *Ieri *in questo thread. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2265888

Grazie mille.


----------



## vallery

Ciao, Valle 

2) _...Il silenzio che si sente intorno è intriso *degli* ultimi squarci di luce._

Ecco, ho imparato una cosa nuova, non avrei mai pensato che il silenzio si possa intridere con *degli* squarci (di luce), invece che *negli* squarci (di luce). 

Grazie Giorgio.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Valle.

(Questo deve restare un segreto fra noi due) E tu mi hai aiutato a ricordare che l'infinito di "intriso" è "intridere". E non sto scherzando 

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Via, Giorgio, capita anche ai migliori


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Allora qualcuno ha "cantato". Grrr. 

GS


----------



## vallery

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Allora qualcuno ha "cantato". Grrr.
> 
> GS



Non sono stata io


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Vi ho "intercettati"... altro che indagini della magistratura


----------



## Mia Bianchi

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Valle.
> 
> 2) _...Il silenzio che si sente intorno è intriso *degli* ultimi squarci di luce;
> 
> _Ciao e complimenti.
> 
> GS_
> 
> 
> _



Sì certo!! si dice proprio così!! ...ieri avrò letto con gli occhi della stanchezza!! (dopo sei ore di sala operatoria!!!!)


----------



## Mia Bianchi

vallery said:


> _1) Il sorriso è rimasto *a ieri*_
> 
> Ciao Mia Bianchi.
> Non mi piace proprio *a ieri*. Quel *a* mi sembra troppo superficiale, che sta sulla "superficie" di *ieri*. Invece usando *nell’ieri *il sorriso della bambinaè nella profondità, è un qualcosa che non ritornerà più, un segreto recondito, sa di nostalgia, di un qualcosa che si Sente..Comunque, ho già chiesto l’aiuto per *Ieri *in questo thread.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2265888
> 
> Grazie mille.



vallery, quel "_nell'ieri_" è molto cacofonico, credimi!! perfino il forum me lo segna come errore  e poi suona proprio male!!   Potrebbe anche essere grammaticalmente corretto giacché "*nell*" apostrofato non è altro che la preposizione articolata costituita da *nel*+*lo*,articolo che effettivamente si elide dinanzi a parole che iniziano per vocale e, più raramente, per semiconsonante, come in questo caso... Ma io scrivo poesie da una vita, ho scritto molti libri e questa espressione non mi sarei mai sognata di usarla! Tutt'al più forse avrei usato "_nel ieri_" (anche se secondo la grammatica è scorretto, mi suona meglio, e la poesia è musica!! ) e ti assicuro che anche la forma "a ieri" non suona male in poesia, anzi, dà un "tono"!  
Chiaramente è solo un mio personalissimo punto di vista!! 
Ho letto la tua poesia e mi è piaciuta molto, sei molto brava e mi congratulo con te per riuscire ad usare con cotanta maestria ed eleganza la magia della parola utilizzando una lingua che non è tua!! Io non ci riuscirei mai!!!!


complimenti vivissimi!!! 

Mia


----------



## vallery

Ciao Mia, 

Ti ringrazio molto per il tuo consiglio sul _*Ieri*._ Infatti all’inizio io ho usato *nel ieri*. E mi stava pure bene. Però, sapendo che è un errore, volevo provare a correggerlo; siccome l'espressione *nello ieri* non mi piace, e, in più, la trovo troppo lunga, anche se solo di una lettera, ho trovato un compromesso in *nell’ieri*, perché mi piace, poi è corretto, e poi credo che sia più "profondo", più "radicato", più "permanente" di *a ieri.* *A ieri *è una parola così: *a* ha sfiorato *ieri *e se ne andata senza lasciare traccia alcuna…( parlo sempre del sorriso della bambina), invece* nell’ieri *resta per sempre…almeno nella memoria. 
Il problema, sicuramente, è solo mio: debbo abituarmi un po’ a sentire l’espressione *a ieri*. Non sarà facile, ma ci proverò.
Comunque, la poesia vorrei correggere ancora, magari togliendo un po’ di puntini, mi sembra, che siano un po’ troppi, poi ho lasciato anche troppi spazi aperti.

Grazie mille per le tue parole.

Vallery


----------

